# News Corp calls?



## Rockon2 (2 September 2005)

News Corp looks good for some calls...


----------



## DTM (5 September 2005)

Now looks like a good time for NWS calls with sp at $21.85


----------



## DTM (6 September 2005)

Up 14 cents and got out because its just not a strong move.  XJO looks toppy and I think US markets will drop tonight so am looking at things to go down.  eg banks NAB and consumer discretionary like HVN.  Also Newscorp a big contender too.


----------

